# Gideon's Slippers...



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll probably miss some, but here goes...
*Paph Hybrids*
Paph (Angel Hair 'A World of Orchids' x phillipinense)
Paph (Angel Hair x philippinense) 
Paph (callosum x supardii)
Paph (Houghtoniae x gardneri)
Paph (Lady Isabel x Michael Koopowitz) 
Paph (Maroela x fairrieanum)
Paph (moquettianum X anitum) x2
Paph (philippinense X hangianum)
Paph (philippinense x platyphylum)
Paph (primulinum var purpurascens x Paph Susan Booth)
Paph (Prince Edward of York X Angel Hair)
Paph (Saint Swithin '15th July' AM/RHS x moquettianum 'Loriet' AM/AOS)
Paph (St. Swithin X Prince Edward of York)
Paph (supardii x Alma Gevaert)
Paph (supardii x delenatii)
Paph (sukhakulli x Geyserland)
Paph (Yipideeday x hirsutissimum)
Paph Al Hill (Conco-bellatulum x micranthum)
Paph Albion FCC/RHS
Paph Alex's Spots (lowii 'Dragonfly' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm')
Paph Andronicus (Victoria-mariae X rothschildianum)
Paph Armeni-White
Paph Ashburtoniae (barbatum X insigne)
Paph Avalon Mist (primulinum x Pinochio)
Paph Bel Royal (kolopakingii 'Palm' and rothschildianum 'Kerrich')
Paph Bel Royal (kolopakingii x rothschildianum)
Paph Berenice (lowii 'Dragonfly' AM/AOS x philippinense var. roebbelinii 'Birch Point' AM/AOS)
Paph Berenice (philippinense X lowii)
Paph Betty Bracey 'Springtime' AM/AOS
Paph Bianca (adductum x moquettianum)
Paph Booth's Sand Lady (Lady Isabel X sanderianum)
Paph Cameo 'Paradise'
Paph Chagran x W. Churchill x (W. Churchill x Maginot)
Paph Constableanum (dayanum x fairrieanum)
Paph David Ott (rothschildianum X supardii)
Paph Deena Nicol (P philippinense x P glanduliferum)
Paph Deena Nicol (P philippinense 'Teresa' x P glanduliferum) 
Paph Dellaina (delenatii x chamberlianum)
Paph Dellaina 'JP' (delenatii x chamberlianum)
Paph Delophyllum (glaucophyllum X delenatii)
Paph Delrosi (rothschildianum x delenatii)
Paph Edna Ratcliffe (Saint Swithin and praestans 'Knob Creek' HCC/AOS)
Paph Eira
Paph Esmé Hennessy (Paph. Pittsburg # 91 x Vashon Sundance 'bon accord')
Paph Florento (kolopakingii x chamberlainianum) 
Paph Florento 'Plantae' (kolopakingii x chamberlainianum) 
Paph Formosa Lady (Susan Booth X sanderianum)
Paph Gary Romagna (Saint Swithin 'Penn Valley' AM/AOS x rothschildianum)
Paph Gary Romagna (St Swithin 'Southern Sun' x rothschildianum)
Paph Gaulois (rothschildianum x Goultenianum)
Paph Glaucopar (glaucophyllum x parishii)
Paph Gloria Naugle (micranthum X rothschildianum)
Paph Groen Mamba (Cheery Day x Via Allegre)
Paph Green Horizon (Vini form) (philippinense x Makuli 'John Brazaitis' AM/AOS)
Paph Harold Koopowitz (malipoense X rothschildianum)
Paph Hellas ‘Westonbirt’ FCC/RHS x4
Paph Harold Koopowitz 'White River' (malipoense X rothschildianum)
Paph Hildegarde 'Angela' HCC/SAOC
Paph Ho Chi Minh (vietnamense X delenatii)
Paph Ho Chi Minh 'Marsh Mellow' (vietnamense X delenatii)
Paph Ho Chi Minh 'Twins' (vietnamense X delenatii)
Paph Holdenii 'vinicolor' AQ/SAOC
Paph Honey (primulinum x philippinense)
Paph Honeycomb Creek (Paph. Honda Gold x Hellas "Hettie" )
Paph Hsinying Dragon (Emulate x Dragon Flag)
Paph Ichi Palooza (sukhakulii x Hellas 'Westonbirt')
Paph Ichi Palooza 'Herman' (sukhakulii x Hellas 'Westonbirt')
Paph insigne x P. British Bulldog
Paph Irish lass c.v 'lisa andrea' HCC/SAOC x Dusty Miller 'shelley'
Paph Jacqueline Hopkins (Supersuk x rothschildianum 'Blackbird' CCM/RHS)
Paph Joseph Ruggiero (Saint Swithin 'Spithead' x Paph. dianthum, cv. 'Solent')
Paph Lady Isabel (roth x stonei) (EYOF)
Paph Lady Rothschild (Lady Isabel x rothschildium)
Paph Lebaudyanum 'Afri' AM/SAOC
Paph Leroy Booth (kolopakingii x Susan Booth)
Paph Lynn Scott (Vashon Sundance 'Bon Accord' x Hellas 'Westonbirt' FCC/RHS)
Paph (Marginet hill x Churchill or Chargan x churchill Marginet)
Paph Maroela (P Gaystone x Via Allegre)
Paph Mervyn Roper HCC/SAOC (P. Pittsburgh x P. Emerald Creek)
Paph Michael Koopowitz (sanderianum X philippinense)
Paph Michael Koopowitz (sanderianum X philippinense var roebellini)
Paph Millmanii (callosum x philippinense)
Paph NOID x26
Paph Orchard Slope (P. Maudiae 'Coloratum' x Dayanum 'Chilton')
Paph (Pittsburgh # 91 x true spirit)
Paph Raisin Pie
Paph Red Pepper (Paph. Via Quatal x Paph. Maudiae)
Paph Saint Alban
Paph Saint Maximilian Kolbe (kolopakingii x Saint Swithin)
Paph Saint Pinot (st swithin x Pinocchio)
Paph Saint Swithin (RX 6485)
Paph Saint Swithin (PO542)
Paph Silvara "hestia" AM/RHS
Paph Shin-Yi Lady (Genevieve Booth X sanderianum)
Paph (Stefani Pitta 'hanna' x huddle 'hanna')
Paph Superdru
Paph Susan Booth (SM237)
Paph Taiwan Tiger (sanderianum X Yellow Tiger)
Paph Taylor Hershey (lowii X Prince Edward of York)
Paph Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x and kolopakingii 'Klehm's)
Paph Vera Pellechia (Saint Swithin 'Conquest' x Stonei 'Cheriton')
Paph Yipideeday 'Val' AM/SAOC x7

*Paph Species*
Paph armeniacum
Paph barbatum
Paph barbigerum
Paph bellatulum
Paph callosum (vini type)
Paph callosum
Paph charlesworthii
Paph comcolor
Paph delenatii (MP850)
Paph dianthum (cv. 'Rippler' x cv. 'Select') (A1006)
Paph fairrieanum
Paph glanduliferum var. gardineri
Paph gratrixianum
Paph gratrixianum
Paph hangianium
Paph henryanum
Paph hirsutissimum var esquirolei ('A World of Orchids' AM/AOS x 'Limrick' AM/AOS).
Paph hirsutissimum var esquirolei
Paph hirsutissimum
Paph insigne x10
Paph insigne var sanderanum x4
Paph jackii
Paph kolopakingii
Paph lowii 'Alicia'
Paph liemianum
Paph moquettianum (cv. 'A World of Orchids' AM/AOS x cv. 'Ervin Lee' AM/AOS) 
Paph parishii
Paph philippinense (light yellow form)
Paph philippinense var laevigatum x2
Paph philippinense ('Select' x 'Christiana')
Paph praestans x2
Paph primulinum (MP 666)
Paph primulinum 'Gold finch' AM/AOS x5
Paph rothschildianum
Paph rothschildianum 'Genna'
Paph rothschildianum seedlings x 75
Paph sanderianum
Paph stonei (cv. 'Bramley' AM/RHS x cv. 'Cheriton')
Paph spicerianum
Paph spicerianum 'VR'
Paph sukhakulii 'Select' x 'Spots'
Paph sukhakulii 'VR'
Paph urbanianum
Paph vietnamense
Paph venustum var. measuresianum (cv. 'Tessara' x cv. 'Jade' ) x2
Paph venustum var. measuresianum
Paph villosum x2

*Phrag Hybrids*
Phragmipedium (pearcei 'Birchwood' AM/AOS X Sorcerer's Apprentice '4N')
Phragmipedium (richteri X Sorcerer's Apprentice '4N')
Phragmipedium (Sorcerer's Apprentice X lindleyanum)
Phragmipedium Ainsworthii 
Phragmipedium Ainsworthii 'VR'
Phragmipedium Albopurpureum (Dominianum X schlimii)
Phragmipedium Andean Fire 'Teresa'
Phragmipedium Betheva (caudatum x pearcei)
Phragmipedium Conchiferum (caricinum X longifolium)
Phragmipedium Calurum
Phragmipedium Giganteum 3N (Grande 'Gigantea' '4N' x caudatum 'Windy Hill' '2N' CCM/AOS)
Phragmipedium Grande 
Phragmipedium Grande 'Madala'
Phragmipedium Harbinger's Grasshopper (wallisii x boisserianum)
Phragmipedium Ironworks (Sorcerer's Apprentice x longifolium)
Phragmipedium Les Dirouilles '4N' (Sorcerer's Apprentice 'Fantastic' '4N' x Grande 'Gigantea' '4N')
Phragmipedium Lucy Robins (Sorcerer's Apprentice X wallisii)
Phragmipedium Meditation
Phragmipedium Grande 'Madala' x2
Phragmipedium Mem Dick Clemens
Phragmipedium Olaf Gruss
Phragmipedium Plemont (Hanne Popow x dalessandroi)
Phragmipedium Schroederae x12
Phragmipedium Schroederae 'Teresa'
Phragmipedium Sedenii 'Ellen'
Phragmipedium Sedenii 'Teresa'
Phragmipedium Sedenii 'Red'
Phragmipedium St Ouen (besseae 'flavum' x Hanna Popow) 
Phragmipedium Sorcerer's Apprentice
Phragmipedium Uranus (lindleyanum X Grande '4N')

*Phrag Species*
Phragmipedium bessae 'Wings of Fire'
Phragmipedium caudatum
Phragmipedium caudatum ' Madala' AM/SAOC
Phragmipedium caudatum 'Maderia'
Phragmipedium hartwegii
Phragmipedium hirtzii
Phragmipedium lindleyanum
Phragmipedium longifolium
Phragmipedium pearcii


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 8, 2006)

Now THAT'S a list! How long did it take to accumulate all those?


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Not long at all...the bulk of them in the last year


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, Gideon!

Do you have a greenhouse for all those, or are you growing in your house?


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

I grow them in 2 small greenhouses in Winter, and in Summer they share a large shade house with my Clivias and Ansellia africanas


----------



## bench72 (Jun 9, 2006)

Gideon said:


> Not long at all...the bulk of them in the last year



aaaaah... the downhill slide oke:

excellent list! A few of those Phrags we just don't see here....


----------



## Stephan (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah Gideon

What Tim said 

Stephan


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow, very impressive!


----------



## troy (Dec 20, 2017)

Old thread, whats the update on this list?


----------



## blondie (Dec 20, 2017)

Fantastic list hopefully see some lovely blooms soon


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2017)

You do realize this is from 2006, right?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 22, 2017)

NYEric said:


> You do realize this is from 2006, right?



Ah, the good old days...


----------



## Heather (Jan 5, 2018)

I saw this and wondered if Gideon had resurfaced.


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2018)

troy said:


> Old thread, whats the update on this list?



ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!?


----------



## troy (Jan 7, 2018)

I was hoping for an answer from gideon, not a ridiculuos O.M.G.


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2018)

Not only is this thread almost 12 years old, Gideon's profile shows that the last time he was here at ST, was almost 8 years ago. "A ridiculous O.M.G." is the only thing you could expect to get.


----------



## troy (Jan 8, 2018)

I would really like to meet this dude, so I tried. John try beiing optomistic, it must be terrible going through life beiing so negetive, anyways peace and love


----------



## John M (Jan 9, 2018)

Lol!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2018)

Flights to South Africa are always available!


----------



## troy (Jan 9, 2018)

Whatever, I only insult somebody when I need a little ego boost


----------

